# Coming Soon to VK - GQ E-liquids



## Stroodlepuff (8/9/15)

​
CAVIAR - Rounded with a gentle hint of sweetness and a frappuccino base. Topped off with hints of caramel and whip cream.


ECLIPSE - This incomparable blend of kiwi, berry, and tropical fruits will make sure to help you in your journey of escaping reality.


EMPIRE - Wake and vape the breakfast of champions.


G6 - Embark on a flavor bursting thrill with this zesty and sweet orange tic tac.


HIGH ROLLER - An essential all day vape with a refreshing taste similar to spending a summer day at the beach. The perfect pineapple blend to enjoy all day.


PEARL - True passion is intoxicating and invigorating, we thought we'd share it with you through this tantalizing e-juice blend of mango with hints of papaya and other fruits.


ROYAL FLUSH - An exotic melon blend that has a subtle but icy sweet flavor that really refreshes your taste buds. This delicious flavor will remind you of your first love.


SIN CITY - Reminisce on those childhood memories with this Apple Watermelon Jolly Rancher flavor.

ETA: Mid October

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JollyVaper (8/9/15)

Please tell me there will be 0MG?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/10/15)

The stock has arrived and has been loaded. you can get yours here http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/usa-eliquid-import/gq-e-liquid.html

Sorry @JollyVaper I only saw this now, unfortunately we do not sell alot of 0MG so bringing them in is a high risk for us, especially on a new line of juice. If we get enough requests we may look at it in the future.


----------



## wazarmoto (4/10/15)

That kinda sucks for me. I can only handle 0mg now. This range looks so lekker too.


----------



## JollyVaper (5/10/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> The stock has arrived and has been loaded. you can get yours here http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/usa-eliquid-import/gq-e-liquid.html
> 
> Sorry @JollyVaper I only saw this now, unfortunately we do not sell alot of 0MG so bringing them in is a high risk for us, especially on a new line of juice. If we get enough requests we may look at it in the future.



No worries. Would definitely like to get some of these in 0mg if you do another order in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

